# Maiden Tow From Eugene To Portland - Creaky Equalizer Hitch?



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Just picked up our new 2008 28RSDS this week on Tuesday. Wow, it's SOOO LONG. And my 1500 Burban could barely haul it up the hills into Salem on 1-5. Anyway, quite an experience for a rookie. But I've been driving around town for practice and my hitch is making all sorts of noise. Popping, creaking, especially around tight left hand turns. Is this normal? Squeaky tension bar gets the grease? I'm scared to unhitch it all for the first time, in the likely event I can't put it all back together again. Isn't this supposed to be easy?? LOL :+)


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

meritage98 said:


> Just picked up our new 2008 28RSDS this week on Tuesday. Wow, it's SOOO LONG. And my 1500 Burban could barely haul it up the hills into Salem on 1-5. Anyway, quite an experience for a rookie. But I've been driving around town for practice and my hitch is making all sorts of noise. Popping, creaking, especially around tight left hand turns. Is this normal? Squeaky tension bar gets the grease? I'm scared to unhitch it all for the first time, in the likely event I can't put it all back together again. Isn't this supposed to be easy?? LOL :+)


Hey there Meritage! Did you buy that beast in Eugene??? at Willamette Valley RV? Those guys have been great to work with!

Ours squeaks a lot too....almost un-nerving isn't it???? We ride dirt bikes and have found that the white grease we use on the bike chains works great for those squeaky bars (and the stiff steps too so I have now learned)

Good luck with the new OB! I am sure you will love it! We love ours!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That's a whole lot of trailer for your suburban so it's going to be a bit slow on the hills. Keep it out of overdrive, tow haul on and a larger transmission cooler would be a big help. I don't know if GM is putting bigger coolers in than they used to, our 2000 yukon had a very small cooler, we put a new one in and it kept the transmission a lot cooler.

The equal-i-zer will make a lot of racket, there's a lot of tension on the hitch and related parts. All that creaking means it's doing it's job and that's a good thing. I use spray silicone lube on the brackets, it's not as messy as grease and quiets it way down.

Hope you have lots of good times with your new rig!!!

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi meritage98


















Make sure to get yourself an electric tongue jack to make hitching up easier...The Atwood 3500 is an excellent choice by the way









Once you've hooked up a couple of times to the Equalizer, you'll have it down in no time









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, I thought my Outback was coming apart once as I pulled out of our site at the State Park one day! I never heard such a racket. I especially heard it as I turned. I figured it was the brakes. Since I had to take it in for some service anyway, I mentioned the brakes to the service rep. They tested the brakes and said they couldn't find anything wrong with them.

Then as I pulled away from the service garage, the noise was there again! Service manager ran over and told me he knew what it was. The Equalizer hitch! Bought some grease and it has really quieted the system down. How embarrassing. I felt so dumb.

I had posted the same question here on the forum and a couple of Outbackers told me exactly what was wrong. Needed grease. They were right!

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!
Oh ya, lots of squeaking with the Equal-i-zer. ill try the silicone lube on our next trip


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We use a small shot of white grease on the friction surfaces of our Equalizer - usually before every trip. Works wonders for keeping it on the quiet side. Be sure that the front nuts that tighten down over the head of the fricton area are at factory spec. Using the grease will lower the anti-sway capabilities of the system by a bit and I needed to tighten down those nuts to the higher end of the torque spec range. Works great. We love it. I can't tell you how many times we have been in a West Texas storm or experiencing the winds here and DW has commented about how grateful she is that we paid the extra cash for the Equalizer.

Curtis


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

meritage98 said:


> Just picked up our new 2008 28RSDS this week on Tuesday. Wow, it's SOOO LONG. And my 1500 Burban could barely haul it up the hills into Salem on 1-5. Anyway, quite an experience for a rookie. But I've been driving around town for practice and my hitch is making all sorts of noise. Popping, creaking, especially around tight left hand turns. Is this normal? Squeaky tension bar gets the grease? I'm scared to unhitch it all for the first time, in the likely event I can't put it all back together again. Isn't this supposed to be easy?? LOL :+)


Yes...grease is the word! And don't forget to grease the ball as well as everything else. We use the Equalizer, and love it.
Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

grease the ball? i never thought of that.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Be sure that the front nuts that tighten down over the head of the fricton area are at factory spec. Using the grease will lower the anti-sway capabilities of the system by a bit and I needed to tighten down those nuts to the higher end of the torque spec range.
> 
> Curtis


OK I used the silicone spray and it changed my anti-sway a lot! I have never tightened the nuts. What is the torque spec for those? Do yours move freely when not hooked up?


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Be sure that the front nuts that tighten down over the head of the fricton area are at factory spec. Using the grease will lower the anti-sway capabilities of the system by a bit and I needed to tighten down those nuts to the higher end of the torque spec range.
> 
> Curtis


OK I used the silicone spray and it changed my anti-sway a lot! I have never tightened the nuts. What is the torque spec for those? Do yours move freely when not hooked up?
[/quote]

Lee:

Found this on page 3 of the installation manual on Equalizers web site.
c) Maintain the socket bolts tight to at least 45 lbs torque. (figure VII)

Rick


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!

Ours squeak alot as well. The grease sure did help.

Just want to give you a heads up on a small known possible problem with a very small amount of the equalizers, in case you have not read the post on the forum I posted last week about the L-brackets and L-pins you may want to check it and make sure yours has the correct bend in the L-bracket. [post="0"]Equalizer Problems[/post]

I do not know how to create links so if the above link doesn't work you can look for it with the following information. The post date is July 30, 2007. Titled - Equalizer Problem by gone campin
If you are affected no need to worry it can be fixed easily and quickly. If you aren't then great! Didn't intend to steal your thread just wanted to let you know in case you are affected and just starting out.

Linda


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds like I'm off to Camping World for some grease. Thanks everyone, this certainly calms the nerves a bit. :+)


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK what kind of grease do you use? What works the bast, with out making a mess.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As everyone else has said....get a spray can of White Grease and you'll be good to go.

Oh...you need to get a big head of steam as you come to that hill in Salem. Let the Outback push you back up the hill. KIDDING of course.

Perhaps there is new 2500 Suburban in your future. I has to upgrade from a Expedition to our 2500 Suburban to tow our 28RSS. Do you go over the pass much? I'd think you'd have a hard time going over Hwy 20 or Hwy 58 to Eastern Oregon w/out a bit more power. Might consider towing w/out filling the fresh water to avoid additional weight.


----------

